# Starting over



## deskjockey43

Well, here I am back in the process again.
I am in much better shape this time and plan to keep improving on that regardless of what happens. I put in my application on October 2nd and today received an email notifying me I have been selected for further processing. I followed the instructions and responded with the requested details, so the next step should be a call to set up an appointment to bring in my paperwork. I have already done the CFAT, and qualified for every position last time around, so the medical, extended medical and optical should be set up next I would think.
I know I am responsible for the extended and the optical with my own doctors, but I need forms for that.
I also took a couple specialized courses in the past year so I need to get certificates for that as well.
I am excited and determined to get this done this time around. Failure is not an option.


----------



## deskjockey43

An update for those who may be interested.
My last post mentioned getting an email that I needed to respond to in order to receive a phone call to set up an appointment. That email said I could expect a call, to set up the appointment, within 5 business days of me sending my response email.  Now I do understand that I responded on the Friday of Thanksgiving weekend, so I was not counting either that day, nor the Monday, as a business day. I even waited a whole extra week. I still have not received a call to set up an appointment. Tomorrow, I plan to resend my response email. Just in case it got missed in the holiday shuffle. I hope to get the wheels turning before the end of the month.


----------



## deskjockey43

Latest update:

So the timeline goes, application October 2, 2016; email contact requiring response in max. 30 days to request an appointment on October 7; response email sent October 7 and wait for call to make appointment;
second email request for contact to make appointment sent on October 25; email request for status update on my application sent on October 27,2016 to a different email address.

Finally received a response today. Apparently, I do not need an appointment. I can just go in and hand over my documents and kindly, a schedule of operating times was included. I suppose this is because I have already completed my CFAT. So, now I figure out when I can take an hour or so off work to get my documents in. Tough considering I am a month to month contract employee, but that is one of the reasons why I am doing this again.


----------



## deskjockey43

After my received email on the 2nd of November letting me know I don't need an appointment, I was surprised by a phone call on Thursday the 10th. They wanted to make sure I knew an appointment was not necessary. I was again informed of operating hours, told that Friday they were closed for Remembrance Day ceremonies and that I should come in "next week".
"Next week" was mentioned three times. 
I promised that I would and have arranged to leave work early on Wednesday to fulfill this promise. I will also need to talk to a career counselor at some point due to my previous voluntary release.


----------



## deskjockey43

For anyone following my progress,  I present the latest update. Last Wednesday, the sixteenth, I went in with all of my old original documents and some new ones to add to my file. Who knew photocopying could take up to two hours? Good thing I didn't try to accomplish this on my lunch break. After all the copies were made, and I spent some few minutes with a career manager to fill out the drug questionaire, they tried to get me to stay to fill out four other forms that they neglected to email to me. I had other obligations by that point and told them I would have the forms back by the next week on Friday afternoon.
Friday the 25th rolls around, and after spending the morning at a seminar in Barrie, I boogie back to the Toronto RC for 1:15 pm. I have all four forms completed and ready. I get asked to sit and wait. I waited. And waited. And waited some more. At 2:40 pm the Sgt looked up from her computer, gasped and began apologising profusely. She had forgotten that I was even there. We went over my papers and she mentioned that I was supposed to talk to a career manager. I told her I had done that last week. She said nothing was in the log about me being there last week, then opened up my paper file to find that form filled out, signed by the CM and dated for the 16th. So, we continued going over my forms, finished up and she sent them on, noted that my CFAT was already complete and updated the log to reflect my visit. She then apologised some more and I was on my way at ten minutes to four in the afternoon. Again, good thing I did not attempt this on my lunch break.


----------



## deskjockey43

If anyone is actually reading this....feel free to comment  [

To continue my saga, after last Friday's long wait, I emailed my previous MCC to correct some reference information as I did not know who else to contact. That was Tuesday evening. Wednesday morning he responded to tell me the corrections were received and noted. Then, out of the blue, today, Thursday December first, I get an email to tell me I have been selected for further processing and will be contacted in the next 5 business days to set up my appointments. This is proceeding much faster than I expected. My first time around, it was the end of January before I got to this point. 
Please excuse the abrupt ending to this post, but I need to go work out....  [


----------



## mariomike

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> If anyone is actually reading this....feel free to comment  [
> 
> Please excuse the abrupt ending to this post, but I need to go work out....  [



It should say, Milnet.ca


----------



## deskjockey43

Laughing my but off over here.. :rofl:..thanks for following along Mariomike. It's nice to know someone is reading  [


----------



## mariomike

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> Laughing my but off over here.. :rofl:..thanks for following along Mariomike. It's nice to know someone is reading  [



Oh, I've been following, DJ. Good luck.


----------



## AbdullahD

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> Laughing my but off over here.. :rofl:..thanks for following along Mariomike. It's nice to know someone is reading  [



Oh, I am sure he is not the only one


----------



## bscriber

I too have been following along Deskjockey 43!  

Having worked the civilian side of the bureaucracy for about 7 years, I am now experiencing it again on the military side, and so its good to hear from others that share my frustration with the fuzzy wall.  I really hope that you get through all the hoops in a quick manner, and I look forward to serving with you in the future.  Please keep posting--I enjoy the reading


----------



## sandyson

Because I re-started twice over years ago, I certainly am following.  After you get in, I will be curious about your outlook to the system.  Mine changed each time. Good Luck.


----------



## deskjockey43

Thanks everyone for following! I have some new stuff today, I'm not just trolling my own post  ;D.

Only yesterday, I got the email about contact happening within 5 to ten business days to set up appointments.well, colour me shocked  , but I received a phone call this morning!
My interview is first. A week from Tuesday.  On the 13th of DECEMBER!!!! My previous medical docs have been requested, but have not arrived yet, so my medical is set for January 17th. However, I will be getting a call to reschedule for sooner than that as soon as my docs come in. Technically I could still end up getting my medical before Christmas    .  Way way faster than I was expecting this to go.


----------



## mariomike

Congratulations, DJ.

All I remember of my medical was the doc shined a light in one ear to see if light came out the other! < joke.

Looking forward to a gym selfie! < just kidding, again.

Good luck!


----------



## deskjockey43

Thanks  
As for the selfie,  I am too old for that stuff    and my bod is not as fit as I'd like, though I will pass the Force test, I plan to continue improving my fitness. I remember those stairs....


----------



## Marie92

I've been following you too  Are you going for reg force?


----------



## mariomike

Marie92 said:
			
		

> Are you going for reg force?



Check the signature of the OP.


----------



## Marie92

Oops, my bad!


----------



## deskjockey43

My interview went well. Captain ******* has recommended me for HRA. My vr was barely touched on other than to ask about my current fitness regimen and whether I think I can pass the FORCE test this time. I was previously warned that I may have to write out an explanation of why I released and steps I have taken to change the reasons/situations/circumstances behind my vr. However, that has not happened, though I suppose it still could and it will probably end up as part of my biography anyway.
So, to conclude today's part of the saga, I am now waiting to either reschedule my medical or attend it on January 17th.


----------



## deskjockey43

Last night I received a message from my temp agency that they had received a call requesting a reference and she wanted to touch base with me before following up with said company. I sent her an email this morning explaining the application to the military and an apology as I didn't think the background check was happening yet and that I had intended to inform her AFTER the holidays. I did not specifically use them as a reference, however, I did check the box that says yes to contact. Sooo, now I know that the background check IS happening now and possibly continuing after the holidays if they have not completed it yet. The process to this point has been 3 months. I have not heard back about having my medical bumped up and with that not until the 17th of January, it may only take 5 months this time around, to get to the offer.

Merry Christmas everyone!  :christmas happy:


----------



## deskjockey43

Happy new year to all! 

As I have not heard anything further regarding moving my medical to an earlier date, my plan is to contact my doctor by the end of this week and make an appointment for as soon after the currently scheduled CF medical as possible. Sooner if I do get rescheduled. I will also be scheduling an optical appointment for as soon as possible. I continue to work on my fitness.
Good luck to all you hopefuls and I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday. I wish all of you the best in 2017.


----------



## deskjockey43

Good morning All,

Yesterday was my medical appointment. Yes indeed in all that freezing rain and slippery conditions. I made it with time to spare, thankfully. The medical itself is no big deal, though I was able to prove yet again that I really suck at push ups.  Need much more practice with that. 
All in all, I have not shrunk, still 5'6", so that is good news. I weigh a bit less than last time and I feel like I am in better shape, though not yet where I want to be. I have received my "old age" required papers to bring to my family doctor and a form for my optometrist.  
I managed to get an appointment with my optometrist yesterday afternoon, so that is completed with no significant changes from last time. Unfortunately, I have been unable to secure an appointment with my family doctor before February 17th. I went to the walk in clinic last night to see if they could give me the requisitions for the blood work and ECG, however, they said I had to see my family doctor or go to the urgent care clinic. I do not want to take an urgent care spot from someone who may need it, so I am going to call my doctor's office to see if I can get an earlier appointment if I see the nurse practitioner rather than my actual doctor. If that is not possible, I will be adding a month to this process due to the popularity of my doctor.  More time to get fit and practice those dang push ups!


----------



## deskjockey43

Quick update: Got my Dr. appointment switched to Feb 2nd, early morning, so I can go straight to the labs after for the tests.
Much better than waiting till the 17th.  -DJ-


----------



## dgilroy9

Good luck buddy!
I just am waiting for my interview to be scheduled, feels like its taken forever even though its only been 3 days since the recruitment center emailed me.

I cannot wait to go to basic.


----------



## PandemicStrange

Hey DJ, It's me the guy who accidentally emailed you! lol. You'll get back in no doubt! Looks like what I wanted to happen isn't going to. But none the less, still waiting to hear back from them myself. May be waiting a while for a call zzz.


----------



## deskjockey43

It will happen. Good luck to both of you. I am not the most patient of people, in fact, a favourite mantra of mine that my other half hears frequently, is "I hate waiting". In these circumstances though, you get limited choices on waiting. I moved up my civilian Dr. appointment, but moving the RC faster is not in my power  :'(. More time to improve fitness, which I need.

DJ


----------



## mariomike

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> a favourite mantra of mine that my other half hears frequently, is "I hate waiting".



This is one I remember.


----------



## deskjockey43

Yes indeed mariomike.  And I have some experience with that particular circumstance, so I wait (as patiently as I can). :


----------



## bscriber

I hope the process goes fast for you DJ.  I've been in the queue a year and a half now, due to some bureaucratic delays.  Today the selection board for my trade sits, so I am hoping to finally get the notice for when I leave.  However, in the meantime, I too am trying to improve my fitness.  I work for an accounting firm, and some days it's hard to find the time to exercise after 12-14 hours in the office.


----------



## deskjockey43

It's been pretty quick so far. I only re applied back in October. My civ medical is next Thursday and everything else is complete. If everything goes smooth I could still conceivably get an offer for March 25th, however I am thinking more likely April or May.  
Finding time for fitness is tough. I work downtown in the "Big Smoke" and it takes about 40 minutes on the subway, plus a minimum half hour in the car to get to and from the subway. By the time I make it home, I don't want to head to the gym; there's dinner to prepare, kids to pick up from work and so on. 
I did download an app called FitStar, which links to my fitbit. I can do short intense workouts (with instruction) in 7 to 20 minutes and burn 300-800 calories in that time. No equipment necessary and I can do it in my bedroom.  Saves me the drive to the gym and the struggle to get equipment access. Also, our gym is right beside a GO transit station, so access to the gym itself is a pain in the rear at times. As a side note, it's also WAY cheaper than the gym and I still get to choose my workout type. No annoying unsupervised children, no doofuses sitting on equipment just playing with their phone, no people who forgot to wear deodorant, no random creepy guy walking around in street clothes ogling all the women with a weird grin on his face.....


----------



## Murdock

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> I did download an app called FitStar, which links to my fitbit. I can do short intense workouts (with instruction) in 7 to 20 minutes and burn 300-800 calories in that time. No equipment necessary and I can do it in my bedroom.  Saves me the drive to the gym and the struggle to get equipment access. Also, our gym is right beside a GO transit station, so access to the gym itself is a pain in the rear at times. As a side note, it's also WAY cheaper than the gym and I still get to choose my workout type. No annoying unsupervised children, no doofuses sitting on equipment just playing with their phone, no people who forgot to wear deodorant, no random creepy guy walking around in street clothes ogling all the women with a weird grin on his face.....



May I also suggest checking out some videos on youtube by "Athlean-X" and "calisthenicsmovement"? They have great demonstrations and sample at-home workouts that are extremely effective for all types of fitness goals. Keep it up!


----------



## mariomike

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> If everything goes smooth I could still conceivably get an offer for March 25th, however I am thinking more likely April or May.



Good luck with that, sincerely.



			
				deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> I work downtown in the "Big Smoke" and it takes about 40 minutes on the subway, plus a minimum half hour in the car to get to and from the subway.



If you commute via the Don Valley Parkway or Gardiner Expressway, after this morning's announcement from the province, I wouldn't expect traffic congestion or transit in the "Big Smoke" to improve any time soon. 

Premier Wynne just vetoed Mayor Tory's plan to toll the Don Valley Parkway and Gardiner Expressway to fund transit improvements.

She says he can’t have tolls until transit is improved, and he says he can’t improve transit without money from tolls.  

"40 per cent of the vehicles on the Gardiner and DVP each day are from outside Toronto."


----------



## deskjockey43

I don't take either the Don Valley Parking Lot or the Gar Damn Expressway  ;D. I live in Markham so I usually do surface streets to Finch Station and subway from there. When my other half drives we take the 404 to Steeles and over to Finch Station.
I think that tolling a road that was already paid for and, from what I understand, needs an overhaul itself, is just not the way to do it. As for improving transit; they just jacked the prices again recently and it all looks like a money grab from any angle.


----------



## mariomike

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> I don't take either the Don Valley Parking Lot or the Gar Damn Expressway  ;D. I live in Markham so I usually do surface streets to Finch Station and subway from there. When my other half drives we take the 404 to Steeles and over to Finch Station.
> I think that tolling a road that was already paid for and, from what I understand, needs an overhaul itself, is just not the way to do it. As for improving transit; they just jacked the prices again recently and it all looks like a money grab from any angle.



Money that would have been used to improve transit.

Kathleen Wynne’s announcement of no tolls for Toronto sparked joy in surrounding communities and hammered a wedge into the previously cosy political relationship between her and John Tory. 
https://www.thestar.com/news/queenspark/2017/01/29/turnabout-could-take-toll-on-kathleen-wynnes-relationship-with-john-tory.html

The Gardiner,  DVP and subway were built by Metro 60 years ago. They were never intended to carry the traffic and passenger volume of today. 40 per cent of which is from out of town.

Those tolls would have not only helped to maintain them, the money would be used to build new transit. 

Metrolinx has some exciting plans, but the money has to come from somewhere. 
Personally, I would like to see the Gardiner and DVP and TTC uploaded to the province. 
Our city employees can continue maintenance, operations, and emergency service, as they always have. 

Hopefully, you will soon be on your way to the airport for BMQ. Good luck!


----------



## deskjockey43

mariomike said:
			
		

> The Gardiner,  DVP and subway were built by Metro 60 years ago. They were never intended to carry the traffic and passenger volume of today.



I agree with you, the volume of passengers on the subway from Finch to College and back, and not even at "rush hour", is incredible.

I do hope to be on a plane soon.  Thinking April is a possibility, May is more likely, end of March is a very unlikely pipe dream as I have noticed people are getting their calls for the last BMQ in March now and I complete my extra medical requirements this Thursday. Then those have to be vetted through the system before merit list and subsequent offer.

I will get there eventually.

Dj


----------



## deskjockey43

Completed blood work and ECG along with a general check up yesterday. Test results should be in today for blood work and Tuesday the 7th for ECG.  My Doctor's office will call me once they have faxed all forms to the RC. If I have not heard from them by the 9th, I should call them.

After that, I just wait for the med approval round trip, merit list and finally a call. I hope it goes quickly.


----------



## deskjockey43

Good morning all,

My doctor's office phoned me on Monday February 6th to let me know they had all test results and were faxing them off to the RC. I also faxed in my optical paperwork, so all is now in the hands of the medical staff and my job is to wait patiently and keep working out. At this point I will email for an update on the 17th if I haven't heard anything. Hoping for a spot in April....


----------



## deskjockey43

Well, I have heard something, at least. Not a job offer yet. I have to write a letter detailing the reasons why I released, what I have done to rectify the issues I had and what I have done since releasing, in regards to improving my qualifications. That will be emailed in either tomorrow or over the weekend. My process is at a halt until the letter is received and approved. I am still hoping for April. I have certainly not just been sitting on my behind, waiting to reapply for the last year and a half, so I don't think the letter will be a problem. From what I have read on these forums, it is something one has to do when reapplying after a voluntary release. I just thought it would have been requested before this point. So be it. Things happen when they need to. Forward march.


----------



## deskjockey43

Ok, so with everything going on in my life at the moment, the letter finally got finished and emailed in last night.  It should be received by it's recipient this morning, or at least as soon as he checks his email. One small issue that I hope does not mess all things up, is that my spell check told me that re-enrolment is spelled re-enrollment. On hind-sight, of course AFTER the letter was sent, I realized this is incorrect.  Sigh. Stupid spell check  :-[ . Here's to hoping they can overlook that one thing.  :facepalm:


----------



## RocketRichard

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> Ok, so with everything going on in my life at the moment, the letter finally got finished and emailed in last night.  It should be received by it's recipient this morning, or at least as soon as he checks his email. One small issue that I hope does not mess all things up, is that my spell check told me that re-enrolment is spelled re-enrollment. On hind-sight, of course AFTER the letter was sent, I realized this is incorrect.  Sigh. Stupid spell check  :-[ . Here's to hoping they can overlook that one thing.  :facepalm:


I wouldn't sweat the spelling of enrolment. Canadian usage is enrolment. The American spelling of enrollment is commonly used in Canada as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deskjockey43

unfortunately I used both spellings.


----------



## Remius

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> unfortunately I used both spellings.



Back when I was a recruiter, that sort of thing wouldn't even merit second glance or thought.  No big deal. 

It was the CVs or emails written in phone text speak or things like the proper use of there and their (especially when it was DEO applicants) that gave me pause.  Or even using too much familiarity when sending emails like "Hey, can I get an update on my file?"

Don't sweat it.


----------



## deskjockey43

It is a rather professional letter, if I do say so myself, considering that I am working as a finance administrator already. The spelling issues are a pet peeve of mine. I usually don't even bother with spell check (I am that good at spelling  ). This time, my email highlighted it as incorrect, but Word did not. Therefore, my email has the double l and my letter in Word format does not. I will henceforth not worry about a word that is spelled correctly in either case and be happy that it is spelled the one way in the letter and the other in the email. I suppose. Nope. Still bugs me.  :facepalm:


----------



## deskjockey43

Today, I have received an email informing me that I am in final processing and once granted reliability status will be added to the merit list (aka: competition list). It has been suggested that I check back every couple weeks in case of status changes. Things are moving right along  .


----------



## bscriber

Huzzah!

Hopefully you won't be stuck on the merit list as long as this DEO candidate has been!

Congrats Deskjockey43.  This is a very proud accomplishment.  I have been following your post regularly, so though we don't know each other, I feel a great sense of pride for you today.

Please continue to keep us up to date 

Brian


----------



## deskjockey43

Thanks!!  I am looking forward to getting that call. I hope you get yours soon too. You have been waiting a long time!
I will definitely keep posting my progress up to leaving for BMQ. After that, it may be some time before I have time to post again.


----------



## Moore

Damn, that letter went through really fast! I got my offer today for Vehicle Technician.  Hopefully not to much longer for you! Good luck!


----------



## deskjockey43

Congrats Moore!! Time to change your signature block maybe?


----------



## lohocard

I'm following this too! 

I'm also on the last "check" through Garda as of the beginning of this week. I'm not sure how long Garda likes to take doing these things, but I'm basically just waiting to get merit listed from this point! 

Best of luck to you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deskjockey43

I just received an email requesting proof that my koodo account has been paid in full or payments are being made. I cancelled/closed out that account in Sept/Oct 2016. All I have for proof is the final bill. I was not sent a confirmation of cancellation as far as I can recall, but no further bills after Oct 9 2016 are on my koodo self-serve page. I sent what I have, here's hoping it's enough.


----------



## deskjockey43

I managed to get a screens hot of a messenger conversation with koodo confirming my account was paid in full and cancelled. I sent all of it off and received a thank you for my promptness and if I don't hear back in 3 weeks, contact them. So I have a timeline.

Oh and my re-enrolment waiver was accepted.


----------



## deskjockey43

bscriber, I see you got your call. Way to go!! I am still patiently waiting. Or at least behaving patiently on the outside....


----------



## deskjockey43

I did not get a call.  I just happened to check my personal email in a spare moment at work and there it was. My offer of enrollment. Of course I will accept!! I will swear in July 5 and head off to St. Jean on July 22. I have already let my contract job know that I am only available till the end of June.
So very happy that I don't have to be waiting for another whole week before emailing for an update!!


----------



## mariomike

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## lohocard

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> I did not get a call.  I just happened to check my personal email in a spare moment at work and there it was. My offer of enrollment. Of course I will accept!! I will swear in July 5 and head off to St. Jean on July 22. I have already let my contract job know that I am only available till the end of June.
> So very happy that I don't have to be waiting for another whole week before emailing for an update!!



Congratulations! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deskjockey43

Thank you All!  I don't know how I am going to contain all this excitement for the next three months!


----------



## charliebravo135

Congratulations and thanks for sharing with us your journey.  Hope our paths cross at some point.


			
				deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> Thank you All!  I don't know how I am going to contain all this excitement for the next three months!


----------



## deskjockey43

Started at a new gym yesterday. Close enough to home to walk there (or run), slightly cheaper than the Y, open 24 hrs, no kids, newer better equipment. I like it. No pool, but yoga and zumba classes twice a week. I have just under 3 months to keep improving my fitness and this will be an immense help.

How are the rest of you managing your time till Basic?


----------



## iamrah

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> I did not get a call.  I just happened to check my personal email in a spare moment at work and there it was. My offer of enrollment. Of course I will accept!! I will swear in July 5 and head off to St. Jean on July 22. I have already let my contract job know that I am only available till the end of June.
> So very happy that I don't have to be waiting for another whole week before emailing for an update!!



Congratulations deskjockey43, I have been following your posts since last year. I'm glad to see that everything worked out good for you. Cheers.


----------



## deskjockey43

Thank you 😎 I am coming to the end of my contract position (next friday April 28) and will be spending my time getting the house squared away for my absence.  Getting the gardens all to the point where they can be left alone other than watering if it doesn't rain enough, clearing junk out of the basement, cleaning the garage, and ramping up my time at the gym to a couple hours a day. Plus running outside whenever I can.

I plan to pass that force test with no doubts, no close calls and no chance of trp. I hate running, but we do what must be done.


----------



## deskjockey43

Today is my final day at my contract position. Mostly filing, passing off my daily duties to someone else and clearing up last minute things and preparing my desk space for the next person. I will miss working here, but I am moving forward to the career I want in the Canadian Forces. The next couple of months are going to be busy, getting the house prepared for my absence and me prepared, as fully as I can manage, for BMQ.
Thank you to everyone who has followed along with my story, and no worries!! I will continue to pop in now and then to post an update on my progress.

Congrats to all who have received their offers, good luck to those who are waiting still.


----------



## bscriber

Good luck to you Deskjockey43!

I will still be at BMOQ when you come to St. Jean (not scheduled to graduate until August) so perhaps our paths will cross in person!


----------



## deskjockey43

It is within the realm of possibility, however, you are in as an officer and I am going in as ncm. I don't think there is much mixing of the two groups if any, but we may run into each other in the pit, at the North doors or maybe at the Mega Mess once I am off indoc. The question is, how will we know that we have crossed paths?

Currently, I am working on my fitness and wondering how to keep myself motivated for the next three months. Much easier as a group in basic, I think. You are all doing it at the same time and for the same reasons. At home, it's just me and sometimes my other half to give me a nudge, but I really hate running. I want this though, so I have to find a way to get my butt out the door and running in the mornings.


----------



## Lumber

deskjockey43 said:
			
		

> It is within the realm of possibility, however, you are in as an officer and I am going in as ncm. I don't think there is much mixing of the two groups if any, but we may run into each other in the pit, at the North doors or maybe at the Mega Mess once I am off indoc. The question is, how will we know that we have crossed paths?
> 
> Currently, I am working on my fitness and wondering how to keep myself motivated for the next three months. Much easier as a group in basic, I think. You are all doing it at the same time and for the same reasons. At home, it's just me and sometimes my other half to give me a nudge, but I really hate running. I want this though, so I have to find a way to get my butt out the door and running in the mornings.



What's your current running fitness level?


----------



## deskjockey43

My current running fitness level....hmm...how shall I put this... I really really hate running, I have not had a need to run for many years now, so, with that said, I run/jog on the tread mill and can now maintain a constant speed level 4.5 for 30 minutes. I have much work to do. When I run/jog outside, I don't really keep track of speed or distance, I just go till I need to catch my breath, slow to a walk till I feel I can run some more and so on. I can run further/longer now than I could when I started, but I know I have a long way to go. Also, my other half doesn't run, he has bad knees. So this part of my fitness plan, I am on my own.


----------

